# no where to go from here



## nolongernewwifey (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know what to do. My husband has recently decided that he doesn't want to show me any respect or love. He suddenly the other day flipped out on me when i asked him to buy some storage containers. I am sure he will get over it eventually,but I dnt know what to do. He got so mad at me he not nly screamed at me and chased me down the hall to the bathroom, but he got in my face and tossed me down the Hal and into the bedroom a couple times. Then when i finally got the courage to come out of the room, he had left with my car, my hne, and our daughter ( who's only one year old). I got so scared because he has threatened to take her from me and run to Mexico, which scares me so much. My problem is, with how bad he hurts me and tears me down, I still love him. My mother put it best when she said, "the only way to put it, is you two are addicted to each other." I want to make it work, but I dnt know what to do. I feel like I have tried it all. I do everything for him, and I mean everything. Even whens he's mad like this, he will "demand" that I make him a sandwich or get him socks. Something like that. I just don't know. do I just forget about it all and give up? I love him. We have a family and I want this to work. Any help...


----------

